# Star Citizen Online



## Jarden (10. Januar 2013)

Star-Citizen-Online.de - die deutsche Fanseite und Community zu Chris Roberts Space-Sim "Star Citizen".

Werde schon jetzt ein Teil der jungen, aber stetig wachsenden Star-Citizen-Community und verfolge mit uns zusammen, die Entwicklung des kommenden Space-Blockbusters.
Mit Star-Citizen-Online.de haben wir Community-Fanseite geschaffen, die inhaltlich unserem gewohnt qualitativen Anspruch gerecht wird, sich jedoch vom schnöden und eingestaubten Fanseiten-Design lossagt. Ein modernes Design und eine klare Layoutlinie kennzeichnen uns.

Star-Citizen-Online.de beinhaltet ein erfahrenes Team, welches euch nicht nur mit den aktuellsten News, Videos und Screens versorgt, sondern aktiv an der Gestaltung einer deutschspracigen Community arbeitet. Dazu stehen euch Foren zum kommunikativen Austausch, als auch die komplette Social-Media-Komponente zur Verfügung.

Werde auch Du ein Teil von www.Star-Citizen-Online.de


*Webseite:* http://www.star-citizen-online.de + RSS 2.0
*Forum:* http://www.star-citizen-online.de/forum + RSS 2.0

*Twitter:* http://twitter.com/StarCitizen_DE
*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/StarCitizenOnline




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für unsere stetig wachsende Community suchen wir auch weiterhin engagierte Mitarbeiter für verschiedenste Bereiche. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, dich für deine Star-Citizen-Community zu engagieren und dich in einem spielebegeisterten und erfahrenen Team zu beteiligen, dann kommen wir vielleicht zusammen. Die unten angeführten Anforderungen sind grobe Richtwerte, keine reinen Ausschlusskriterien. In allen Fällen erfolgt ohnehin eine Einarbeitung und Betreuung durch erfahrene Teammitglieder während der ersten Wochen als Frischling im Star-Citizen-Online Team.
 

---------------------

Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zusammenarbeit oder Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller.


----------



## Jarden (31. Januar 2013)

Star-Citizen-Online.de - Gildencast​
*Star Citizen Online* stellt in regelmäßigen Abständen deutschsprachige Star Citizen Gilden, Squads und Clans vor. In einem lockeren 30-minütigen Gespräch mit unserem Team, können Squadleader oder andere Abgesandte einer Star Citizen Gilde, sich und ihre Gemeinschaft vorstellen. Wir geben euch hiermit eine weitere Möglichkeit, eure Gilde bekannt zu machen und nach neuen Mitgliedern zu suchen.

*Teilnahme:*
Registriert euch im *SCO-Forum* und erstellt im Gildenbereich ein Thema mit eurer Gildenvorstellung / -werbung.
Danach meldet euch einfach in diesem Thema und gebt die obligatorischen Daten an.

	Wenn wir euch für einen der kommenden Gildencasts ausgesucht haben, werden wir euch zur Terminfindung im Forum per Privater Nachricht kontaktieren.

	Die Aufnahmen finden in Skype oder TS3 statt.

Star-Citizen-Online.de - Rollenspiel Projekt/Server
​Star Citizen wird ein beständiges Mehrspieleruniversum (MMU) bieten, das ihr frei erkunden könnt und nach Freelancer-Manier selbst entscheidet, wie ihr es tut: Als freischaffende Händler, listige Schmuggler, abtrünniger Pirat, als verwegener Söldner oder als loyaler Soldat findet ihr euren eigenen Weg. Doch nicht nur euer Fähigkeiten-Level oder eure Besitztümer müssen eure Leistungen wiederspiegeln. Wie wäre es, wenn eure Taten tatsächlich Auswirkungen auf die Welt von Star Citizen haben würden? Willkommen, auf den ersten deutschen RP-Servercluster von *Star Citizen Online*.

*[RP] Rollenspiel-Server:*

Wir wollen mit Hilfe der umfangreichen Mod-Tools die Chance nutzen, abseits der Server-Standardkonfiguration (wie es RSI vorsieht) durch selbstdefinierte Regeln und Mods, das Rollenspiel in Star Citizen unterstützen. Neben den typischen Richtlinien eines RP-Clusters (wie die Vermeidung von unangebrachten Namen) sollen spezielle Modifikationen ein dynamisches Universum schaffen und nicht nur Rollenspieler ansprechen. Jede Handlung eines Spielers oder einer Gemeinschaft - ob Kampfeinsätze, demokratische Verhandlungen oder die Förderung eines bestimmten Systems - bewirken Veränderungen in der Spielwelt des *Star Citizen Online* Rollenspiel-Servers.

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis, dass wir zur gegebenen Zeit leider nicht genauer auf die Umsetzung eingehen können. Welche Möglichkeiten uns zur Verfügung stellen und wie wir diese letztendlich dafür nutzen, werden wir - bis es soweit ist - euch dann natürlich näher erläutern.


----------



## Jarden (14. Februar 2013)

Star Citizen Online - Team

Für unsere stetig wachsende Community suchen wir auch weiterhin engagierte Mitarbeiter für verschiedenste Bereiche. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, dich für deine Star-Citizen-Community zu engagieren und dich in einem spielebegeisterten und erfahrenen Team zu beteiligen, dann kommen wir vielleicht zusammen. Die unten angeführten Anforderungen sind grobe Richtwerte, keine reinen Ausschlusskriterien. In allen Fällen erfolgt ohnehin eine Einarbeitung und Betreuung durch erfahrene Teammitglieder während der ersten Wochen als Frischling im Star-Citizen-Online Team.

Anforderungen an potentielle Team-Mitglieder:

Allgemein (für alle)

Du bist bereit, einige Stunden pro Woche für deine Aufgabe im Team zu investieren.
Auch wenn es sich um freiwillige Engagements in der Freizeit handelt (wir können leider nichts bezahlen), erwarten wir eine gewisse Zuverlässigkeit.
Du besitzt ein funktionsfähiges Headset, sowie die installierten Programme "TS3" und "Skype" (zur internen Kommunikation).
Du bist der deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig.

Foren-Moderator


Du zeigst eine hohe Forenaktivität und kannst auf umfangreiche Erfahrungen in und mit Diskussionsforen zurückgreifen.
Erste Erfahrungen in Forenmoderation sind vorteilhaft, aber nicht zwingend.

News-Scout / Newsposter


Du bist oft und viel im Internet unterwegs und stets bestens informiert, um schnell die wichtigen News zu posten.
Grundlegende HTML-Kenntnisse sind von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Du bist bereit, dich im Artikelsystem einzuarbeiten, sofern keine grundlegenden HTML-Kenntnisse vorhanden sind.

Online-Editor / Redakteur


Du bist in der Lage, englische Texte in ein verständliches Deutsch zu übersetzen und/oder eigene Artikel oder Serien zu verfassen.
Grundlegende HTML-Kenntnisse sind von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Du bist bereit, dich im Artikelsystem einzuarbeiten, sofern keine grundlegenden HTML-Kenntnisse vorhanden sind.

Video-/Audio-Editor / Medien-Redakteur


Du hast erweiterte Kenntnisse in der Video- und/oder Audiobearbeitung.
Du bist in der Lage, vom Schnitt bis zum Komprimieren, die gesamte Postproduction zu meistern.
Dir sind Begriffe wie Podcasting oder Videocasting bekannt.


Wenn du nun Interesse daran hast, Teil unseres Teams zu werden und in einem der eben genannten Bereiche mitzuarbeiten,
dann schreibe uns einfach eine kurze Email an jobs@star-citizen-online.de mit folgenden Informationen:

    Der Bereich in dem du mitarbeiten möchtest.
    Eine kurze Vorstellung deiner Person (inkl. Alter).
    Deinen Forumname, falls du bereits bei uns registriert bist.
    Referenzen sofern vorhanden.
    Deine Motivation (Warum willst du zu uns ins Team).


----------



## Jarden (23. Februar 2013)

Star-Traders.net Podcast #2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



	Zusammen mit Star-Traders.net haben wir wieder einen Podcast aufgenommen und hoffen das er euch gefällt.
Diesmal mit dabei: Spawn, Aivendil, Nordwing und Jarden.

*Themen:*

Vorstellung der Podcast-Teilnehmer
Citizen Card + 8 Millionen Marke
Die Growdfunding - Strech Goals (Meilensteine)
Permadeath - Tot eines Spaceman
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTOftRk8OPM[/youtube]


----------



## Jarden (17. März 2013)

Star-Citizen-Online Gildencast #1

Ronk Union


Im ersten Star Citizen Online Gildencast war die Gilde Ronk-Union zu Gast in Person von Burn dem Leiter der Star Citizen Gilde/Squad von Ronk Union.

*Kurz-Infos zur Squad:*

Warum Ronk in Star Citizen: Einfache frage, einfache Antwort. Es hat sich in der Vergangenheit gezeigt das unsere Member einfach Fans von Space Sims sind. 
in 2 Space Sims sind wir recht erfolgreich. "nö Eve online gehört nicht mehr dazu"

Ich Persönlich bin mit Wing Commander aufgewachsen und kann den hype um Cris Roberts verstehen, und keine Konsole wird nem anständigen Rechner
je das Wasser reichen können. Wir Ronk´s sind und bleiben PC Gamer , schon deshalb ist es unsere Pflicht als Squad und als Space Sim liebender Pc Gamer 
zu zeigen, wir wollen mehr davon.

Star Citizen wird ein richtig gutes Spiel und wir wollen mit unserem Ronk- Union Squad dabei sein. 
Wir legen heute die erste weiche mit gründung der Staffel Wildcards. Wir haben viel vor also packen wir es an.

	Wir suchen noch Leute die Lust haben mit Ronk- Union und ihren verschiedenen Staffeln, in Star Citizen Geschichte zu schreiben.
Uns bei der Planung und Aufbau der abt. Star Citizen zu helfen. Selbstverständlich seid ihr dazu Eingeladen euch auch an den anderen Spielen zu beteiligen.

	Spielstil: Handel, Militär, Piraten, Schmuggel
Focus: PvP
Member: 60 Gesamt; StarCitizen: 5 (Stand 17.03.13)
Webseite: http://www.ronk-union.de
Kontakt: Burn


----------



## Jarden (17. Juli 2013)

Star Citizen Online Schiffsvergleich

Neues von Star Citizen Online, ein viel gewünschtes Feature im offiziellen Forum und aus unserer Community, haben wir uns mal die Mühe gemacht und alle Daten der bereit veröffentlichten Infos der Schiffe gesammelt. Damit ihr es auch auf einen Blick vergleichen könnt gibt es heute ein neues Feature, den Star Citizen Online Schiffsvergleich.
Wir hoffen ihr habt Spaß damit und wir machen euch die Entscheidung leichter welches Schiff ihr euch als nächstes in euren Hangar stellt.

Hier geht es zum Schiffsvergleich


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja cool! Danke dafür.


----------



## Jarden (20. September 2013)

Star-Citizen-Online.de - Rollenspiel Projekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Tag zusammen,

Star-Citizen-Online plant bereits seit längerem ein Rollenspiel-Projekt. Nun sind einige Tage seit dem ersten Spatenstich ins Land gezogen, also ist es jetzt einmal an der Zeit, die Community über unser Vorhaben zu informieren.
Langfristig sehen wir unsere Community hier nicht nur als Anlaufstelle für alle Space-Sim-Begeisterte, Star-Citizen-Nerds und Chris-Roberts-Fanboay, sondern eben auch als die Anlaufstelle für all jene, die das RP mit ins Spiel einfliessen lassen wollen. Wir sind der festen Überzeugung, dass wir alle Interessengruppen unter ein Banner bringen können: das Star-Citizen-Online.de-Banner!
Als deutsche Anlaufstelle für Rollenspiel und Rollenspieler in Star Citizen werden wir in den kommenden Monaten all die Möglichkeiten bieten, die von dieser Zielgruppe gewünscht werden und die zur Organisation und dem gegenseitigen Austausch notwendig sind.

Star-Citizen-Online.de: Rollenspiel-Projekt
Wir möchten einen Ort schaffen, an dem sich die deutschen StarCitizen-Rollenspieler treffen, organisieren und als solche wohlfühlen können. Ein extra Forenbereich, sowie einen Story-und Guidebereich auf der Webseite ist hierbei obligatorisch.
Weiterhin sehen wir auf unserer To-Do-Liste kleinere Features, die speziell auf RP und Rpler ausgerichtet sind und direkt mit Forum und Webseite verbunden werden. Hierzu stehen wir aber mit den bekennenden RP-Gilden (oder jenen die RP als Bereich anbieten) in engen Kontakt und werden euch da in naher Zukunft weitere Informationen liefern.

Schlussendlich wird das deutsche RP-Projekt von Star-Citizen-Online weitgehend von der Community und jenen, die es explizit betrifft, organisiert und gestaltet: von RPler, für RPler!

Der Projektverantwortliche bei Star-Citizen-Online.de
Ein jedes Projekt bedarf einer vernünftigen Organisation und Planung. Die jüngst geschaffene Stelle als "Projektleiter: Rollenspiel" ist nun vakant und möchte am besten von einem engagierten Rollenspieler, der ebenso wie wir, an einer kleinen, tollen, offenen RP-Community interessiert ist, besetzt werden.
Die Herausforderung ist: die Planung und Steuerung des Projektes zu übernehmen, den Kontakt zu den RP-Gilden herzustellen und das RP, sowie alle artverwandten Themen (Story, Background, Immersion, ...) stärker zu forcieren.

Zusammen mit dem übrigen SCO-Team und den Verantwortlichen von Star-Citizen-Online.de, realisiert der "Projektleiter: Rollenspiel" (zusammen mit seinem Team, dass er bilden kann) letztlich das, wozu dieser Posten geschaffen wurde: die Bildung der deutschsprachigen RP-Community innerhalb einer Star-Citizen-Community!

Wenn ihr Interesse habt, schreibt uns eine kurze Email an jobs@star-citizen-online.de mit folgenden Informationen:
[LIST]
[*]Stichwort: "Projektleiter; Rollenspiel"
[*]Eine kurze Vorstellung deiner Person (inkl. Alter).
[*]Deinen Forumname im SCO-Forum.
[*]Referenzen sofern vorhanden. (Wir möchten nur sehen, dass du RPler bist)
[*]Deine Motivation (Warum möchtest du diesen Job haben).
[/LIST]
Damit das ganze auch in nächster Zeit anlaufen kann, suchen wir zunächst jemanden oder mehrere Leute die sich vorstellen können in unserem Team den Part des Projektleiters zu übernehmen. Dieser soll die Planungen und Steuerung des Projekts übernehmen. Derjenige bekommt die volle Unterstützung des Admin-Teams bei diesem Projekt. Gemeinsam mit dem Projekt-Leiter/n wollen wir uns dann an die genauen Planungen machen. Du hast Zeit, Lust und Interesse das ganze zu übernehmen, dann meldet euch beim Admin Team von Star-Citizen-Online.de (Angram und Jarden).


----------



## Jarden (9. Oktober 2013)

Squad/Clan Verzeichnis
Veröffentlicht am Montag, 07. Oktober 2013 17:05	
Geschrieben von Jarden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




	Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einem Clan für Star Citizen? Dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig. Mit unserer neuen Squad/Clan Datenbank könnt ihr jetzt die Squads/Clans die sich bereits in unser Verzeichnis eingetragenhaben, nach euren Vorstellungen filtern. Also kein langes Suchen mehr in Foren oder auf anderen Seiten einfach unser Gildenverzeichnis nutzen, um zu finden oder gefunden zu werden.

	oder

Ihr habt eine Squad/Clan und sucht neue Mitglieder? Dann präsentiert euch jetzt in unserer neuen Squad/Clan Datenbank. Tragte euren Clan ein und werden so schneller gefunden.

	Um das Verzeichnis nutzen zu können, müsst ihr einen Aktiven Forenaccount bei Star-Citizen-Online.de haben.

Zum Verzeichnis


----------



## Jarden (18. Oktober 2013)

23 Millionen geschafft!
Veröffentlicht am Freitag, 18. Oktober 2013 13:24	
Geschrieben von Jarden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




	Nach nur gut 1 Woche haben wir die nächste Millionen-Marke erreicht und damit das Scout Schiff „Khartu“ von den Xi’an als spielbares Schiff freigeschaltet. Chris Roberts bedankt sich natürlich wieder bei seinen zahlreichen Unterstützern und freut sich darauf, dass das Star Citizen Universum jetzt noch mehr Spieltiefe bekommt.

23 Millionen

Xi’an Scout freigeschaltet! Die Khartu ist ein Leichterjäger des Xi’an Militärs. Im Gegensatz zu den von Menschen gebauten Schiffen hat dieses kein traditionelles Haupttriebwerk, sondern eine Reihe von Manövrierdüsen auf Gelenkvorrichtungen. Dieser Aufbau ermöglicht eine enorme Agilität, was sie zum Fluch der UEE Piloten macht. Sie hat den Spitznamen „Quark“ , wenn alle Triebwerke gleichzeitig zünden, sieht das Schiff aus wie Funke, der durch das All fliegt. Das Xi’an Unternehmen Aopoa, verkauft auch eine Export Version die „Khartu-al, an menschliche Zivilisten als spezielles Scout/Erkundungsschiff. Das Export-Modell, verfügt über die gleichen Xi’An Manövriervorrichtungen aber die Steuerung ist für den Menschlichen Gebrauch abgestimmt. Außerdem ist zum Vergleich zur Militär-Version nur eine eingeschränkte Bewaffnung möglich.
	25 Millionen

Erweiterte Alpha! Wir werden zusätzliche Mittel verwenden um einen breiteren Alpha-Test zu ermögliche, als wir es für die ersten Phase des Launch von Star Citizen geplant hatten. Der ursprüngliche Plan war es zunächst mit Servern in Nord Amerika zu starten und dann auf andere Bereiche wie Europa und Australien zu erweitern. Um dort die Latenz zu Verringern, umso die Erfahrung das Spiel zu perfektionieren überall auf der Welt verbessert werden. Für unserer frühen Tests, wird uns dieses Ziel wird erlauben mehr in die Infrastruktur zu investieren um so früher mehr Remote-Server hochzufahren. Das Erreichen des Ziel erlaubt es uns auch mehr Alpha Slots freizuschalteten. Mehr Alpha Slot bedeuten nicht nur mehr Star Citizen werden zu Beginn im Universum unterwegs sein, sondern auch mehr Feedback und bessere Stresstests. Dies wiederum erlaubt uns bessere Balance und Verbesserung des Star Citizen Erlebnis!
	Zum Schluss möchte euch Chris Roberts noch 2 neue Bilder von Concept Artist Ryan Church zeigen. Als letzte Woche die ersten Bilder der Retaliator raus kamen, hat Chris Ryan darum gebeten Bilder vom Cockpit zumachen. Er wollte sehen wie cool es ist im Cockpit von diesem Schiff zu sitzen. Und er wurde nicht enttäuscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




	„Danke für eure anhaltende Unterstützung für Star Citizen und dafür das ihr uns helft, ein größeres und besseres Spiel zu erschaffen als ich es jemals für möglich gehalten habe.“ – Chris Roberts


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2013)

Der Schiffsvergleich ist großartig.


----------



## Der Aegon (3. Dezember 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Schiffsvergleich ist großartig.



Danke Christian :-)

MfG, Angram


----------



## Jarden (10. April 2014)

[attachment=13600:dogfight_livestream.jpg]

*LIVESTREAM zum Dogfight Modul aus Boston*
Start ist um 03:00Uhr am 11.04.2014 deutscher Zeit.

Jarden und Ano werden für euch heute Nacht live dabei sein, wenn um 03:00Uhr in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag der Livestream aus Boston startet und uns von Chris Roberts und Team das Dogfight Modul vorgestellt wird. Wir werden auf Star-Citizen-Online.de alle wichtigen Information für euch sammeln, Übersetzen und euch möglichst Zeitnah bereitstellen. Ich werde im Forum von SCO einen kleinen Liveticker machen um euch da auf dem laufenden zu halten und natürlich könnt ihr uns auch auf Twitter folgen, wo wir natürlich auch aktiv sein werden.  

Wer Lust und vor allem Zeit hat kann sich natürlich auch unseren Diskussionen via TS anschließen wir werden hier an dieser Stelle heute Nacht ich denke gegen 02:00Uhr die TS Daten für euch veröffentlichen, so dass ihr uns auch finden könnt. Wir freuen uns schon auf den Stream, wollen wir hoffen, das er  besser wird wie die letzten!

See you in the 'verse


----------



## Jarden (7. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist regelmäßig in Sachen Star Citizen unterwegs! Und du hast Lust die gefunden Information mit unserer Community zuteilen? Dann melde dich bei unserem Team. 

*News Poster* (2-4 Personen)

Deinen Aufgaben als News Poster sehen wie folgt aus:

Die Hauptaufgabe wird sein regelmäßig die deutschsprachige News von unseren Partner bei uns im News Forum zu posten. 
Weitere Aufgaben könnten sein:

Anderen Interessante Infos/Nachrichten über Star Citizen in einen eigene News packen und unserer Community zur Verfügung stellen. 
Du musst nichts Übersetzten aber grundlegende Englischkenntnisse sind natürlich von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. 
*Social Media Manager*

Außerdem suchen wir einen Social Media Manager! Hier sind deine Aufgaben leicht erklärt du kümmerst dich um unsere Social Media Kanäle, heißt Facebook, Twitter und Google+

Welche Voraussetzungen solltest du mitbringen?

Ein Grundlegendes Verständnis für den Social Media Bereich. (z.B. Du solltest wissen was ein Hashtag ist.) 
Tägliche Onlinezeiten und regelmäßiges lesen in den Sozialen Netzwerken. 
Deine Aufgaben werden dann sein:

Planung und Pflege der Social Media Netzwerke. 
Konzeptionelles Arbeiten gemeinsam mit dem Team im Bereich Social Media. (d.h. Planung & Erarbeitung eines Konzeptes) 
Solltest du diese Voraussetzungen weitestgehend erfüllen, dann melde dich bei uns. Eine detaillierte Einführung und die weiteren Planungen für diesen Bereich erfolgt dann nach einen kurzen Gespräch.


Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/StarCitizenOnline
Twitter: https://twitter.com/StarCitizen_DE
Google+: https://plus.google.com/starcitizenDE 
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/starcitizenDE


----------



## Jarden (8. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Squad/Clans/Gilden wie man sie auch nennen möchte, sind einer der wichtigsten Grundpfeiler eines jeden Multiplayer Games. Sie bieten den Spielern ein Zuhause, man lernt sich untereinander gut kennen und man kann das Spielerlebnis miteinander teilen. Doch die Entscheidung sich einer solchen Gemeinschaft anzuschließen will gut überlegt sein. Denn die Auswahl ist meistens groß bzw. riesig. Egal, in welchem Status sich unser Spiel (Star Citizen) gerade befindet, wir alle fiebern gemeinsam dem Start entgegen. Und gerade in der deutschen Community ist bereit viel los, was die Squad-Landschaft angeht. 

Daher möchten wir in der Zeit vor dem Start von Star Citizen einen Blick in die deutsche Community werfen und euch an dieser Stelle jeden Monat eine Star Citizen Squad vorstellen.

*Wie können ihr euch bewerben?*

Ihr habt eine Squad die euerer Meinung nach aus der großen Masse heraus-sticht? Vielleicht mit einem tollen Konzept, oder ihr seid in einem speziellen Bereich besonders engagiert (RP,PvE,PvP). Ihr habt bereits eine lange Entstehungsgeschichte hinter euch und wollt uns davon berichten. Dann solltet ihr euch bei uns bewerben.

Wie soll das jetzt genau gehen? Ganz einfach! Schickt eine E-Mail mit eurer Vorstellung an community@star-citizen-online.de im Betreff verwendet einfach [SdM]- Squadname. Wir melden uns dann bei euch und besprechen alles Weitere. 

In der E-Mail solltet ihr die folgenden Punkte aufführen:


Squadname:
Homepage:
Ansprechpartner E-Mail Adresse:
Bewerbung: 

Über Ideen und Anregungen freuen wir uns natürlich auch. Postet einfach hier unter halb dieses Beitrages.


Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/StarCitizenOnline
Twitter: https://twitter.com/StarCitizen_DE
Google+: https://plus.google.com/starcitizenDE 
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/starcitizenDE


----------



## Jarden (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Community &#8211; Nachrichten &#8211; Rollenspiel

Diese drei Begriffe beschreiben uns denke ich am besten. Das News Community und Rollenspiel Portal. Unser Konzept ist es euch die News von unseren Partnern und von offizieller Seite an einem Ort auf einem Blick zu Verfügung zu stellen. Aber nicht nur die News von unseren Partnern und von anderen Seiten wollen wir euch hier präsentieren, denn das könntet ihr ja auch direkt dort haben. Unser Herzblut sind die Projekte, die wir für die Community machen. Hier sind uns die Rollenspieler, aber nicht ausschließlich sehr wichtig. Wir wollen nicht nur Informationen liefern, sonder Projekte verwirklichen, bei denen man Mitmachen und mitgestalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ja bereits im letzten Jahr angekündigt, haben wir nun endlich die 0.8 Version des Organisation Verzeichnisses fertig.
Das neue Verzeichnis findet ihr oben im Menü unter Organisationen oder unter diesem Link: Organisations Verzeichnis [BETA] - Star-Citizen-Online.de - Das News, Community und Rollenspiel Portal
Das Verzeichnis ist noch nicht komplett fertig darum möchte ich euch bitten uns die Fehler die euch auffallen bei uns im Forum zu Posten, sodass wir diese beheben können. Wir hoffen das neue Verzeichnis gefällt euch genauso gut wie uns.

Hier habt ihr noch einmal eine Übersicht über die Features des neuen Systems:
 


Ihr könnt nun pro SCO Account eine Organisation eintragen. Diese müssen einmalig vom Admin freigeschaltet werden.
Die Einträge könnt ihr nun auch eigenständig editieren ohne das ein Formular ausgefüllt werden muss.
Die Einträge haben eine neue Übersichtlichere und kompaktere Ansicht bekommen, mit mehr Infos auf einen Blick.
Geplante noch nicht vorhandene Features:
 


Es wird einen Filter geben, sodass man nach den Schwerpunkten und einigen anderen Sachen suchen/filtern kann.
Und jetzt freuen wir uns auf die ersten neuen Einträge.

Da ich die Frage in der Shoutbox gerade erst gelesen habe. Ja alle bisherigen Einträge müssen in der neuen List erneut eingetragen werden, da diese jetzt eurem Account zugeordnet werden und nicht wie vorher keine Anbindung an die Datenbank hat. Das hat den Vorteil das ihr jetzt selber eure Einträge eintragen und bearbeiten könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/StarCitizenOnline
Twitter: https://twitter.com/StarCitizen_DE
Google+: https://plus.google.com/starcitizenDE
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/starcitizenDE


----------

